# Suche Fachbegriff für "schlechtes" Lachsfilet



## fabian19 (25. August 2021)

Hallo Angel- und Fischexperten,

so wie es beim Wein "trocken, süßlich, pelzig" etc. gibt, wird es bestimmt auch beim Fisch Fachbegriffe geben, zum Beispiel für folgende Lachsbeschaffenheit.

Und zwar kaufe ich üblicherweise immer den gleichen Lachs (Räucherlachs), mittleres Preissegment. In der Regel bin ich ganz zufrieden, aber manchmal vergreife ich mich, und der Lachs ist einfach "nicht gut", nicht im Sinne von verdorben - sondern eher von schlechter Qualität und ich sehe es dem Lachs nach Öffnen der Verpackung direkt an.
Das Filet sieht nicht so "schön" aus wie sonst und es ist: beim Fleisch würde ich vielleicht "sehnig" sagen... Falls jemand, weiß was ich meine, gibt es dafür beim Fischfilet eine Entsprechung.
Es ist nicht nur der Geschmack, auch die Beschaffenheit.

Würde mich sehr freuen, hierzu was, von Experten zu hören. Konnte es selbst nicht herausfinden, aber es ist mir schon häufig aufgefallen.

Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2021)

Seelachs?


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2021)

Na komm, da wird sich hier doch noch ein besserer Begriff für finden lassen... 

Schließlich hat sich die "Deutsche See" ja auch den Begriff "Fischmanufaktur" auf die Fahne geschrieben   

Von denen weiß doch keiner, was ne Manufaktur ist...


----------



## fabian19 (25. August 2021)

Nein, ich meine nicht Seelachs. Es ist auch immer die gleiche Marke, trotzdem ist nicht immer die Qualität gleichbleibend.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (25. August 2021)

Wie alte Hammel, gibt´s auch alte Lax.


----------



## feko (25. August 2021)

Moorforelle?


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2021)

Inwiefern bringt es dich weiter, wenn du den Begriff kennst? 
Wenn es den überhaupt gibt? 
Ich sach zu einem scheiß Produkt einfach "scheiß Produkt" 
Kauf von einem anderen Hersteller oder eine Lachshälfte an der Fischtheke und mach dir Graved Lachs. Einfach, lecker und du hast keine Sorgen.


----------



## Floma (25. August 2021)

Unser kleiner Trotzki hat für Lebensmittel, mit denen etwas nicht stimmt, aus dem Kindergarten das adjektiv "kummlich" mitgebracht.

Die Nudeln sind kummlich (nicht mehr al dente).
Die Wurst ist kummlich (auf dem Grill verbrannt).
Das Popcorn ist kummlich (die Maiskörner, die nicht richtig aufgeplatzt sind).
Der Saft ist kummlich (Trinkflasche 2 Wochen unterm Fahersitz vergessen)
...
Der Lachs ist kummlich!

Ich denke übrigens, dass dein Lachs vor der Verarbeitung überlagert wurde, vielleicht schon vor dem Einfrosten.


----------



## Floma (25. August 2021)

Jetzt höre ich gerade wieder einen Jugendfreund in den Ohren, der unterdessen zum Alnatura-Adel zu zählen ist.

Die abendfüllenden Monologe zusammen gefasst: Aquakulturen, Medikamente, verkümmerte Fische, schlechteres Verhältnis vom guten zum bößen Fett, Futter aus Abfallprodukten ... und immer: "den Unterschied schmeckt man einfach."

Vielleicht ist es ja das. Hat der Großhändler seinen Wildlachs mit Zuchtlachs gestreckt (müsste man an der Farbe sehen) oder unterschiedliche Farmen liefern unterschiedliche Qualität oder ein kranker Farmfisch, der nicht mehr voll fressen konnte, wurde geschlachtet.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. August 2021)

fabian19 schrieb:


> Hallo Angel- und Fischexperten,
> 
> so wie es beim Wein "trocken, süßlich, pelzig" etc. gibt, wird es bestimmt auch beim Fisch Fachbegriffe geben, zum Beispiel für folgende Lachsbeschaffenheit.
> 
> ...


Einfach etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen dann ist auch meist die Qualität besser.
Hab auch schon sehnigen Lachs erwischt der fischelt dann meist auch stark.
Kommt halt auch darauf an welches Teil vom Fisch in der Tüte ist.
Wenn man genau schaut sieht man es schon in der Verpackung.
Komischer Weise ist mir das bei Graved Lachs noch nie passiert. 
Der schmeckt mir auch viel besser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. August 2021)

So,

kenne es ähnlich bei einer Hausmarke vom Discounter.

Geräucherter Lachs - sonst immer einwandfrei durch die Folie in leuchtend orange zu erkennen - zart, saftig, glänzend , aromatisch, bissfestes Fleisch , schöner Lachs-Duft, unfischig.

Plötzlich seit ein paar Monaten dauerhafter , massiver Qualitätsverlust:

Farbe wechselte von orange-glänzend auf eher matt - gelblich-grau mit leichtem rose´- Stich.

Konsistenz von angenehm fest plötzlich auf faserig - fast brei-ig matschig gewechselt - Stücke auch nicht mehr schön in Scheiben zu entnehmen, sondern fasert schon beim Entnehmen Streifenweise ab .

Geruch plötzlich penetrant - fischig und der Geschmack erinnert an überlagerten Altlachs ... dazu unangenehm weich auf der Zunge.

Es sind auch mehr kleinere , in Größe und Form unterschiedliche ,  "Abschnitte" dabei, keine homogenen Scheiben , erinnert an Schnittreste.

Fazit : Qualitätsverlust im nicht akzeptablen Bereich - ich vermute, hier ist der Verbraucher aufgrund Verbilligung des Bezuges/der Produktion mit einem viel schlechteren , heimlich ausgetauschten Produkt, betrogen worden.

Werden jetzt schon halbtote Lachse zu Billigpreisen verhöckert?

Wird jetzt der stinkige Billiglachs aus Chile verarbeitet , statt die solide Qualität aus Norge?

Ein aktueller Test ist mir als "mangelhaft" in Erinnerung geblieben - bzgl. Sensorik.

Ob die Keimbelastung ok war, habe ich vergessen.

Nie wieder !

R.S.

Begriffs/Definitions-vorschlag : "qualitativ mangelhafter Discounter-Räucherlachs in Scheiben"


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. August 2021)

Kackfisch


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. August 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kackfisch


Oder.......nicht mehr, ganz knackfrisch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kackfisch





r.s.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (26. August 2021)

Gibts es hier keinen "Sommelier" für Lachs vom Fließband ?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (26. August 2021)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen das es einen Unterschied macht wo der Lachs gefangen worden ist
Atlantische (Zucht) Lachse haben ein bessere, festere Konsistenz als pazifische Lachse
Zudem macht es einen Unterschied ob frischer oder gefrorener Lachs zum räuchern verwendet wird
Und je nach Zuchtanlage, Futter, Jahreszeit und Wassertemperatur schwankt der Fettgehalt eines (guten) Zuchtlachs zwischen 7-13%
Wobei der Fettgehalt je nach Futter und Bewegungsfreiheit des Lachs noch deutlich höher liegen kann
Und das macht sich halt beim Endbrodukt bemerkbar
Lachs ist ein Naturprodukt, das kann nie in gleichbleibender Qualität geliefert werden 
Und Einkäufer von Lebensmittlelketten haben auch nicht immer die gleichen Lieferanten, diese wechseln je nach Produkt alle 3-12 Monate
Wobei die Verpackung natürlich gleich aussieht
Wichtig beim Kauf ist auch den Lachs mal raus aus der Theke zu nehmen.
Einige Unternehmen arbeiten beim Lachs und auch beim Fleich mit Rotlichtlampen
Da sah das Produkt am Regal noch toll aus und zu Hause sieht es plötzlich grau oder deutlich blasser aus


----------



## rippi (26. August 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Moorforelle?


Falsch, es handelt sich um eine eigene Art innerhalb der Gattung Salmo. Bis weit in das 15. Jahrhundert hinein, kann die Moorforelle als, am häufigsten in Europa vertretene, Forellenart angesehen werden. Was du hier verbreitest ist Propaganda des Niedrigadels!

So ein olles Filet nennt sich Gribbenheimser.


----------



## feko (26. August 2021)

Ja werter rippi an dich hab ich gedacht als ich die Zeilen geschrieben habe. 
Davon ab.. In unserem vereinstümpel wird die Brasse liebevoll Weiheräsche genannt. 
Vg


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. August 2021)

Experten zufolge stellt der gemeine pelzige Lachs, welcher neben dem blauen und dem grünen Lachs zur Familie der Salmonellen gezählt wird, eine eigene Art dar. Es handelt sich dabei nicht um eine hybride Form zwischen Lachs und Lammlachs, so wie anfänglich irrtümlich von den Experten angenommen.

Die beste Fangzeit variiert bzw. liegt diese irgendwo zwischen zwei und drei Wochen nach Ablauf des MHD. Der gemeine pelzige Lachs steigt während dieser Zeit aus den gut geschützten und tieferen Schichten seines natürlichen Lebensraumes auf und mischt sich in den vorderen und lichtdurchfluteten Bereichen unter die zahlreichen Jungfische. Hier kann er gut gegriffen werden.


----------



## Glenn Dixon (3. August 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Experten zufolge stellt der gemeine pelzige Lachs, welcher neben dem blauen und dem grünen Lachs zur Familie der Salmonellen gezählt wird, eine eigene Art dar. Es handelt sich dabei nicht um eine hybride Form zwischen Lachs und Lammlachs, so wie anfänglich irrtümlich von den Experten angenommen.
> 
> Die beste Fangzeit variiert bzw. liegt diese irgendwo zwischen zwei und drei Wochen nach Ablauf des MHD. Der gemeine pelzige Lachs steigt während dieser Zeit aus den gut geschützten und tieferen Schichten seines natürlichen Lebensraumes auf und mischt sich in den vorderen und lichtdurchfluteten Bereichen unter die zahlreichen Jungfische. Hier kann er gut gegriffen werden.


Ich kann sehen, dass Sie ein echter Forellenliebhaber sind. Es ist schade, dass das Forellenfischen in diesem Jahr in unserer Region verboten wurde. Jetzt muss ich schlechte Forellenfilets im Laden kaufen...


----------

